# 120 Million+ to Pensacola



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Saw this in the PNJ. 
2500 jobs...........? That was before the Oriskany, lol

An economic assessment of artificial reefs in 1998 measured annual expenditures of nearly $120 million and 2,457 jobs generated in Santa Rosa and Escambia counties,” Turpin said.
“Now that we have the world’s largest artificial reef, the decommissioned aircraft carrier U.S.S. Oriskany, and the other materials we’ve deployed since then, those annual benefits are probably much greater.”


----------

